# what kind of gun is this ??



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

has anyone ever heard of a gun called a 9mm talon? one was for sale in newspaper.i cant find out what it is.

sorry i meant talon not viper


----------



## doncameron (May 13, 2007)

Serdyukov SPS / P-9 “Gyurza” (Snake or Viper, also written Gurza) / Vector SR-1


----------

